# Solved: Apple id iPad 2



## Zappo (Dec 20, 2012)

I have an iPad 2 running IOS 6.0.1. I recently changed my email address (the old one was hacked) and, to try and make sure I didn't pass anything nasty on, my Apple id. Now, whenever I try to update my apps, the App store insists on asking for the password for my original Apple ID. I've completely erased everything (I hope) from my iPad using 'Erase All Content and Settings' in the hope that the old email address would disappear. Nope. There it was again. I've tried all the passwords I can think of. None of them work. Over to you experts, please!! Thanks, Zappo.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Didn't quite understand the part about your AppleID.

Did you change your AppleID password or did you get a new one?


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

Did you change your Apple iTunes account e-mail address? This is independent of any changes you make on the iPad.

https://support.apple.com/kb/ht1918


----------



## Zappo (Dec 20, 2012)

I've changed both the email address and the password that I use to log in to the App Store and iTunes. My iPad still insists on asking me for the password to my old address - which I've deleted from the iPad. Also, my Apple ID has, according to my iPhone, been disabled as a security measure, since I emailed Apple Tech Support with this problem. It may be that I have to rely on Apple to clear out all the old information from their end?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

This might help: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4307758?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Zappo (Dec 20, 2012)

Apologies for the interminable delay in responding to you. Christmas and New Year got in the way. As you rightly pointed out, the link you posted gave me the clue. I had to delete all my (182) Apps, delete them from the iTunes/App screens and reload them onto t.he iPad using my new Apple ID. Two things happened:

1) It took a while, and

2) It showed me how little - if at all - I used most of them.

I now need to do the same with my iPhone (only 132 in there!!)

Thanks again for your time and your help. It was invaluable.

My Best Wishes for a safe and healthy 2013.

Zappo.


----------

